# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso "Manejo Agronómico del Cultivo de Arándano en el Perú" - MOQUEGUA

## Sierra Exportadora

Este 21 y 22 de Febrero en el Auditorium del Centro Cultural Santo Domingo (Moquegua). 
Agradecemos su difusión.  FLYER ARANDANOS MOQUEGUA-01.jpgTemas similares: Curso: Manejo Agronómico del Arándano - AREQUIPA Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" Curso "MANEJO INTEGRADO DE PLAGAS Y ENFERMADADES DE CULTIVOS DE EXPORTACIÓN EN EL PERÚ" Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" "manejo integrado del cultivo de cebolla

----------

